# Free Morels



## Jerry McGuire (May 7, 2019)

My family and I love hunting for morels but we dont really like the taste, we get a lot this year and are giving away them, we got up to 1 pound per person we have about 40 pounds, give me a call, eddie

my number is 917-567-1761


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Jerry McGuire said:


> My family and I love hunting for morels but we dont really like the taste, we get a lot this year and are giving away them, we got up to 1 pound per person we have about 40 pounds, give me a call, eddie
> 
> my number is 917-567-1761


That's a kind thing to do God bless you


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Amazing! How cool is that?


----------

